# Guess What Came!



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Alright, on December 29th, I ordered a Bachmann 0-6-0 U.P. Greyhound HO train.(You may of noticed this on the "Is Bachmann good?" thread. I payed for the best shipping. They said it would arrive in 4 business days. After those days wen't by, I contacted them and asked, "When is it going to ship?" They replied saying that it should ship within the next 24 hours. I waited. Checked late the next night, still saying Shipping Soon. I asked them again. This time they replied with saying that it will ship within the next 24 hours. I waited. Nothing. Finally, I contacted them one last time and they replied with the same 24 hours. Within 10 minutes it said shipped. Today, it has finally arrived. I'm very glad I bought the train. Now from the thread I started about Bachmann Trains being good or not, and also asking personal friends, I have to disagree with some of you. I love this train! The detail is quite amazing on such a small train. Also, the locomotive has plenty of weight to pull whatever I want. I have had up to 13 cars with it.(Not any more because I didn't want to unpack age the rest:laugh: and yes I know that I should not start saying that this is the best train out there. By all means it's not. It had a good price, it was the greyhound look that I like, and it was a small steam engine like I wanted. I also just ordered another steam locomotive and hope to see the same results. I will say though, I strongly, if you're looking for a small little switcher, to buy this. Totally worth the money! I will try to upload HD pictures sometime as well!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a sweet looking engine.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm very happy with it. The greyhound engines just really grab my attention.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

very nice pickup


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

$50 was a good price for me.


----------



## Ren (May 31, 2012)

I have an 0-6-0 and a 2-6-2. The 0-6-0 pulls better than the 2-6-2. flat and on a 3% grade. I like the engines too. my only pet pieve is that they could smoke and light better. They basically have to be at full power before you get full smoke or light. Also I want to use my 0-6-0 as a switcher and that front piece of plastic excuse for a coupler just doesn't cut it. I think I'll have to get the Model Power version or the Bachmann Switcher instead


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, that is something I don't like. I'm thinking about changing the smoke unit.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Remember John it is not about what others think. It is your hobby and if it is something you like then it is that. LOL But yes I have a few Bachmann engines and I love them!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I have a few Bachman steamers. I've bought the Spectrum line. The price goes up but so does the detail. The 0-6-0T was about 70 bucks, the Climaxes were about 150.......both with DCC aboard. 2 ran great out of the box. One Climax has never been ran but I'll probably put it in service.

Now the bad. A shay with stripped out trucks and an 4-4-0 modern with badly assembled pickups led me to question Bachmans QC. I fixed the 4-4-0 but the Shay ended its life in Bachmans dumpster. Your lifetime warranty will get you a new loco but not if it is no longer in production. Parts availability is in the same boat.

They all *looked* nice.


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

I really like my bachmann engines I have an 0-6-0, runs great, and a GP40 that seems unstoppable (4 yrs old). They need regular maintenance, but if taken care of, they runs really well.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

I say you pick up a nice thain i like it look good to


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

I will get new pics up today!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

I LOVE the weathering on that Rio Grande!!!


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

Taking pictures as we speak! I will post them in the photo area on here.


----------



## john65002 (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=16041


----------

